# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Ici e pertinenze

## francy

Buongiorno a tutti, avrei di un vostro consiglio rigurdante l'ici. Se si possiede oltre all'abitazione principale e altri fabbricati ,riportati in catasto con categoria  C/2-c/6-C/7 ( non sono attaccati all'abitazione princ.)si deve pagare l'ici ? Mi è stato detto, che l'ici delle pertinenze non si paga anche se esse non fanno parte dell'abitazione principale? Io non l'ho trovato scritto da nessuna parte. A voi risulta?

----------


## lorma

leggi la circolare n.93 del 27/05/2008 art.1 comma 2. Ciao :Smile:

----------


## fabioalessandro

in primis devi vedere cosa dice il regolamento comunale antre il 28/05/08

----------


## steam1958

> Buongiorno a tutti, avrei di un vostro consiglio rigurdante l'ici. Se si possiede oltre all'abitazione principale e altri fabbricati ,riportati in catasto con categoria  C/2-c/6-C/7 ( non sono attaccati all'abitazione princ.)si deve pagare l'ici ? Mi è stato detto, che l'ici delle pertinenze non si paga anche se esse non fanno parte dell'abitazione principale? Io non l'ho trovato scritto da nessuna parte. A voi risulta?

  Salve e bentrovati a tutti. Sono Giuseppe di Agrigento 
ho già letto molto sull'argomento dell'esensione ICI delle pertinenze, ma ancora mi sfugge qualche altro particolare importante che non sono riuscito a risolvere da solo e che quindi lo sottopongo alla vostra gentile attenzione per qualche suggerimento. 
Ho un'analogo problema di Francy, solo che la mia pertinenza - costituita da un piccolo magazzino (catg. C/2) - è stato acquistato circa 15 anni prima della attuale abitazione principale (ed anche unica). Quindi si trova a circa 1,5 Km distante dall'abitazione principale, in un'altra via del medesimo Comune (Agrigento). 
Benchè le varie circolari e risoluzioni finora trovate (come ad es. la 114/E del 20/05/1999, la n. 150/E del 10/08/1994, la 71/E del 07/04/2000) sostanzielmente sembrerebbero affermare il superamento di alcuni ostacoli tra cui:   _ non è decisiva la circostanza che le pertinenze debbano risultare acquistate unitamente con l'abitazione principale, ben potendo il contribuente acquistarle con atto autonomo successivo; 
 non è determinante la condizione che le pertinenze debbano risultare ubicate nel medesimo edificio o complesso immobiliare nel quale è sito l'abitazione principale (Circolare 10 agosto 1994 n. 150/E);_ 
mi rimane ancora da risolvere il dubbio circa il fatto che il magazzino è stato *acquistato prima dell'abitazione principale* e se, in qualche modo, si possa farlo rientrare nella sfera di "Pertinenza", considerato che l'elemento soggettivo è pienamente rispondente ai fatti, ovvero utilizzato esclusivamente come "ripostiglio".  
Aggiungo che il regolamento comunale di Agrigento, riguardo alle pertinenze, non scioglie questo dubbio, anche se cita testualmente:  _"""...Per le pertinenze, anche se distintamente iscritte in catasto, sono da considerarsi parti integranti dell'abitazione principale di residenza purchè siano destinate ed effettivamente utilizzate in modo direvole a servizio della stessa unità immobiliare principale sopra citata. Il regime agevolato preisto per l'abitazione principale di residenza si applica alle pertinenze che, oltre a possedere i requisiti suddetti, siano:
- classificate nelle categorie catastali C/2, C/6, C/7;
- direttamente utilizzate dal soggetto passivo, proprietario..... Omississ""" _   
Come fare?
Occorreva presentare una specifica richiesta per associare la pertinenza all'abitazione? 
grazie a tutti per l'attenzione. 
Giuseppe

----------


## fabioalessandro

no è considerata direttamente pertinenza

----------


## steam1958

> no è considerata direttamente pertinenza

  Quindi non è necessario fare alcuna variazione di destinazione d'uso (in Catasto o all'ufficio ICI comunale) per essere certo di non incorrere a sanzioni?

----------


## steam1958

> Quindi non è necessario fare alcuna variazione di destinazione d'uso (in Catasto o all'ufficio ICI comunale) per essere certo di non incorrere a sanzioni?

  C'è qualcuno in ascolto? 
Riformuno meglio la domanda: 
Nel mio caso, per non incorrere ad eventuali sanzioni, sarebbe meglio inoltrare una comunicazione a qualche ufficio competente che trattasi di una pertinenza?  
Oppure non c'è bisogno? 
Grazie

----------


## fabioalessandro

no come già detto nn devi fare nulla

----------


## steam1958

Ho un'altro piccolo quesito da sottoporre alla vostra gentile attenzione che riguarda l'I.C.I. per effetto di Successione. 
premessa: 
in conseguenza di Successione il patrimonio immobiliare è stato suddiviso agli eredi con le seguenti percentuali di possesso: 
- 66,66 % al coniuge superstite (padre), già contitolare al 50% prima della morte della moglie;
- 16,66 % al primo figlio;
- 16,66 % al secondo figlio. 
La domanda è questa: 
con certezza, per il coniuge superstite (padre), che continua a risiedere ed abitare presso uno degli immobili che da sempre ha costituito la sua abitazione principale familiare è certamente e totalmente esente dal pagamento dell'I.C.I.; 
per i figli, invece, che hanno la residenza altrove e con un diverso nucleo familiare, possono beneficiare in qualche modo dell'esezione I.C.I. per la quota parte di possesso, considerato che l'immobile continua ad essere abitazione principale del padre?  O devono pagarla per il 16,66%? 
Vi ringrazio.

----------


## fabioalessandro

beneficiano in toto
cioè l'unica a pagare è il coniuge superstite che da giugno nn pagherà cmq più (prima aveva solo 100% di detrazione comunale e sul restante pagava come quota di possesso al 100%)

----------


## steam1958

> beneficiano in toto
> cio&#232; l'unica a pagare &#232; il coniuge superstite che da giugno nn pagher&#224; cmq pi&#249; (prima aveva solo 100&#37; di detrazione comunale e sul restante pagava come quota di possesso al 100%)

  Potresti citare qualche norma che evidenzi il beneficio per i figli (che riguardi il caso sollevato) ?
Mi servirbbe citarla ed, eventualmente, allegarla alla dichiarazione ICI (di noi figli) da presentare al Comune, perch&#232;, evidentemente, non in tutti i Comuni ci sono persone preparate. 
Ti ringrazio infinitamente.

----------


## Contabile

Codice Civile - DIRITTO di ABITAZIONE

----------


## steam1958

> Codice Civile - DIRITTO di ABITAZIONE

  
Il codice civile contempla le ipotesi di diritto di abitazione in via generale ed il caso da me rappresentato si assimilerebbe alla nuda propriet&#224; (per noi figli). 
Ma ai fini ICI, laddove il regolamento comunale non dice nulla in proposito, queste norme generali hanno rilevanza per godere tutti quanti dell'esenzione? 
Tuttavia &#232; il caso di segnalare che la *RISOLUZIONE n. 12/DF in data 05/06/2008* del Ministero dell'economia e finanze (vgs  pag. 2 e 3) conferma che l'ICI va versata dai figli (nelle ipotesi prima rappresentate) se per essi non costituisce abitazione principale.  http://www.finanze.gov.it/export/dow...prima_casa.pdf

----------


## fabioalessandro

ci sono tantissime sentenze a riguardo
in quesyto periodo sono veramente pienissimo
tra lavoro e lavori  :Big Grin:  (spero che finiscano entro 30 lugio, ormai stanno a buon punto)
appena ho dieci minuti liberi te li posto

----------


## steam1958

Problema risolto, mediante la conferma scritta trovata nella Circolare n. 120 del 27/05/1999 del Ministero delle Finanze, il cui contenuto l'ho riportato nell'analoga discussione "ICI" (di Stefano133).

----------


## steam1958

Ora rimane da trovare una circolare o risoluzione ministeriale dove risulti scritto (senza lasciar dubbi) *che una pertinenza si pu&#242; trovare nell'ambito dello stesso comune in cui si trova l'abitazione principale*. 
Al riguardo, pochi giorni fa ho avuto un diverbio con l'impiegata dell'ICI all'atto della presentazione di una semplice comunicazione di destinazione a "pertinenza" di un fabbricato C/2 (del quale ne ho parlato sopra) la quale sosteneva che la pertinenza non pu&#242; essere distante dall'Ab.Princ. oltre 400 o 500 m.  
Da quello che trovato finora, le circolari parlano di "vicinanze" o di "prossimit&#224;" ma non parlano in nessun caso numericamente di quanti metri o km debba trovarsi. 
Da quanto ne so, &#232; prassi comune intendere la pertinenza nell'ambito comunale.  
Sto impazzendo per trovare questo pezzo di circolare che chiarisca la questione 
Vi ringrazio sempre.

----------


## steam1958

In proposito al mio quesito (sulla distanza di una pertinenza dall'a.p.), questo &#232; tutto quello che sono riuscito a scovare. Date un’occhiata qui (chiarisce che non esiste nessuna norma che stabilisce una distanza - tranne i singoli regolamenti comunali - ma alla fine &#232; ricondotto al giudizio delle Agenzie delle entrate): 
“”””*estratto da “Il sole 24 ore del 17/08/2005 – Norme e tributi”*  
…..Ora, se &#232; scontato che &#232; pertinenza sia l'autorimessa nel seminterrato dell'edificio dove &#232; ubicato l'appartamento, sia quella ubicata nei pressi del fabbricato abitativo, meno scontato &#232; il carattere pertinenziale dell'autorimessa situata non nella immediata prossimit&#224; dell'edificio.   *La circolare 38/ E* non aiuta, in quanto enuncia genericamente che non si ha pertinenzialit&#224; quando &#171; il bene pertinenziale &#232; ubicato in un punto distante o addirittura si trovi in un Comune diverso da quello dove &#232; situata la " prima casa" &#187; .  
Nei centri storici, per&#242;, si accetta " benevolmente" di parcheggiare l'auto in un box a una certa distanza dalla casa o dall'ufficio, e quindi di considerare quale pertinenza l'autorimessa non nelle immediate vicinanze. Qualche ufficio delle Entrate si mostra tuttavia su questo aspetto un po' troppo rigido: *lodevole, quindi, la prassi di quegli uffici che invece, in modo informale, si riferiscono al territorio comunale come ambito oltre il quale la pertinenzialit&#224; non &#232; riconoscibile. Si tratta di una tesi imperfetta, ma che, basandosi su dati oggettivi, &#232; sempre meglio di nessun orientamento.*    Il Sole 24 ORE.com - Pertinenze, decide la distanza

----------

